# منتديات طلاب الجامعات الأردنية > المنتدى الهندسي العام > منتدى الهندسة المدنية >  دليل المهندس المعماري Tracés d'atelier et géométrie

## siiin

Traces Atelier Geometrie Tome 1
Auteur : Pierre Ricaud Edition : H.Vial Pages:217 Format: pdf Language:Français

Sommaire :
Géométrie généralités
Le point
La droite (horizontale, verticale, répartitions)
Les parallèles (fabrication d’un trusquin de menuisier)
Les perpendiculaires (tracés, fabrication d’équerres en bois)
Les angles (méthodes de traçage, reporter un angle, ouverture des porte)
Les triangles
Les quadrilatères : le carré
Les quadrilatères : le losange
Les quadrilatères : le rectangle
Les quadrilatères : le trapèze
Le parallélogramme
Géométrie et perspective
تحميل كتاب ورشة الهندسة المدنية و المعمارية

----------

